# Dog lovers must have veterinary handbook!



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

This should be in every dog lover's library. It is called "Dog Owner's Home Veterinary Handbook" by Eldredge, Carlson, Carlson, & Giffin. The ISBN is 978-0-470-06785-7. It retails for $34.99, but I got mine off Amazon for a lot less. They also have one for cats. This book is about all kinds of medical issues and simplifies them so that the reader can understand all of those difficult medical terms that half the time you can't pronounce! They have this book at Petco and I'd recommend thumbing through it. 

Does anyone else have this or a similar one?


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I have one like that. I forgot the name of it. I let my boy friend use it. The one I have has to do with Vets & Breeders.
My Boy Friend was actually the one who got it for me & Never read it himself. He needed it to research on Luxating Patella (Sp?).
He thinks his new Pup might have that & wanted to know more about it. When he gives it back, I think I might lend it to my Boss.
It has information about Cropping Ears & Tails on it. We get alot of dogs that come in for grooming with incorrect croppings & dockings.
Imagine! A Poodle with no tail! Or a Schnauzer with barely no ears!
My Boy Friend got this one from Harvard University, where he works.


----------

